
Study suggests that the stem cells “know” their own sexual identity - prawn
https://theconversation.com/can-organs-have-a-sexual-identity-55049
======
vmorgulis
It reminds me a bit epigenetic inheritance:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transgenerational_epigenetic_i...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transgenerational_epigenetic_inheritance)

